# Algae (Short for Algernon)



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

I thought it was about time I formally introduced my first baby, Algae (short for Algernon).

Algae, say hi!



She likes to squeeze herself in between things and then nap. Her snout reminds me of a lion.










She's the love of my life. You can criticize my parenting methods, but don't tell me I don't love my girls. They are my WORLD.





Alas, Algae fears my sister's large and obnoxiously loud camera, so I don't have many pictures of her. The ones that I do are rather blurry. But hope you enjoyed them anyways! Thanks for viewing!


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

She's so stealthy and clever <3 One day, I accidentally left the box of leafy greens atop their cage while I stepped away to wash their veggie bowl. I retuned with the bowl and veggies and crouched by the cage, but I couldn't find Algae. Scratching my head, I stood back up and came face to face with an utterly guilty-looking Algae sitting right inside the box with a half-munched leaf in her paws. Course, by the time I grabbed my camera, she had left the crime scene.


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

She is absolutely adorable. Beautiful color. And great pictures!


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I second what Rileys-mom said


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Aww, she's so cute!


----------



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

Wow that is a seriously cute rat!


----------



## xColdBones (Jun 21, 2014)

Aww! I absolutely love the name! She is such a cute rat too.


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

So cute! And the faces she makes! it's too much!  x) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

